# Easy hat mount for Kodak Play Full camera



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the little mount I made for my $39 Kodak Play Full video camera.
I used a piece of angle make from scrap PVC 2X4. (Fence stuff)










I mounted it on the brim of a plastic pith helmet using one 1/4" bolt and a wing nut. The camera is held on the mounting bracket with 2 small bungee loops. The camera "Sees" pretty much what I see as I will show in a short video below.


----------

